# Bisexuals...which do you prefer?



## Shouden (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a bunch of bisexual friends, and so far, when I've asked them, they prefer the opposite sex over the same sex. Just curious if this is the way it usually is or if I attract those types of bisexuals.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 24, 2009)

I still blame jailbait conditions for the amount of bis in the fandom.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 24, 2009)

I prefer the same sex. It's actually pretty rare for me to be attracted to anybody of the opposite sex, but my boyfriend is one of them, so I'll stay Bi instead of going lesbo XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 24, 2009)

I prefer the same sex

so, males :3


----------



## Shouden (Feb 24, 2009)

I think Nargle is cute just as she is.  and this is turning out to be more interesting than I thought.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 24, 2009)

It really depends. I have a GF in RL, but i'm more on the gay side for furries.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2009)

I love all that is feminine <3


----------



## Shouden (Feb 24, 2009)

here's another good question: for all you bis who have girlfriends/boyfriends, do they know you're bi, and how do they feel about it?


----------



## hlfb (Feb 24, 2009)

From my male perspective, It's easier to have intercourse with females, since they don't (generally) need external lubrication, but as far as who I want to have a relationship with, it's males.  

I can't relate very well to the female point of view, I see the world in facts and logic, emotions are not important to me. 

I've had things both ways, I live with my boyfriend, but I would have no problem enjoying intercourse with either sex.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 24, 2009)

Trust me, body, no guy, whether he is straight, bi or gay, understands women, nor can they relate to their point of view.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 24, 2009)

Shouden said:


> here's another good question: for all you bis who have girlfriends/boyfriends, do they know you're bi, and how do they feel about it?



He thinks it's awesome, because we get to oogle over hot chicks together XD

Other then that, it doesn't really make a whole lot of difference. Love is love, no matter what the gender =3

I did date a guy once that I found out LATER that he was extremely homophobic, though >=C He annoyed the crap out of me!!



Shouden said:


> Trust me, body, no guy, whether he is straight, bi or gay, understands women, nor can they relate to their point of view.



Ya'll may think you're simple and easy to understand, but trust me, the way guys think makes NO SENSE to us girls XD


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 24, 2009)

hlfb said:


> I can't relate very well to the female point of view, I see the world in facts and logic, emotions are not important to me.



I suppose you could say this.  However, I think both sexes have a spectrum when it comes to emotion, etc.  I think you can find very emotional males, and very logic-oriented females.

As a matter of fact in the last significant relationship I was involved in, I was the more emotional one while she was generally the stone-faced "logic trumps all" one.  However, it ultimately became more apparent that I may have simply been more of an extrovert, and that she may just be more suppressive with her emotions.

Either way, I think your comment is a gross generalization.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 24, 2009)

Honestly, it depends on my mood.  I can be all about tits and cooters one day and want a fat cock the next, and some days it doesn't even matter what's in your pants.


----------



## hlfb (Feb 24, 2009)

I have plenty of experience to backup my "gross generalization" having been on this world for longer than the majority of this forum. 

But your opinion is just as valid as mine, and I continue to stand by it.


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 24, 2009)

I prefer the opposite, I'm just not really into guys and don't really plan on it. I mean I like having friends that are guys, but not really a relationship with a guy (bleh, repetition). I don't mind if my friends are gay though. I believe that being gay is that person's choice and that no one should interfere with their choice.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 24, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I love all that is feminine <3



I love all that is my Shenzi >.>


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 24, 2009)

hlfb said:


> I have plenty of experience to backup my "gross generalization" having been on this world for longer than the majority of this forum.
> 
> But your opinion is just as valid as mine, and I continue to stand by it.



True, I cannot argue simple sheer number of years in terms of life experience.  

I also cannot fully disagree with you.  I think you can say that generally say that females _can _be more emotional than males.  However, I'm merely offering that I in my life have seen examples that refute this as a proven rule.

So yeah, "gross generalization" was probably a bit dramatic.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 24, 2009)

you know, in my experience, most women are more emotional than guys. However, I have met my share of no-nonsense women and emotional guys.


----------



## Nocturne (Feb 24, 2009)

I feel pretty 50-50 on the subject.  However, some features that can be found in both sexes I find more attractive in one sex over the other.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 24, 2009)

I prefer the same sex. Although if you asked IRL, I'd say I like girls more. xD However, this doesn't interfere with me loving my girlfriend, thank goodness.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 24, 2009)

Depends.

But, in all honesty, I'm more attracted to online dudes than RL guys. 

RL women on the other hand...


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm generally only attacted to women, but on a rare occassion I'll be attracted to a male. I'm in a stable relationship with a woman, and I've never been able to hold a relationship with a male for more than a few months. Committment issues, mebbe. But every so often I'll find a guy pretty enough to be interested in playing.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 24, 2009)

I lean towards men, yet have a girlfriend, yet also rarely act upon any of my sexual impulses. I just do things for the lulz.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Feb 24, 2009)

What can I say?  I love girls.  But for everyone else, whatever makes you happy (I don't mind, if you love them, then go be happy!  Why should I stop love?)


----------



## MRGamer01 (Feb 24, 2009)

What can I say? I love girls. But for everyone else, whatever makes you happy right?  Who am I to stand in the way of love?


----------



## Shouden (Feb 24, 2009)

careful with the double posting.


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 24, 2009)

Shouden said:


> here's another good question: for all you bis who have girlfriends/boyfriends, do they know you're bi, and how do they feel about it?



HELL NO!  Actually nobody knows that I am bi.  I just haven't told anyone just like I haven't told many people that I am a furry...


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 24, 2009)

Meh, I'm about 60-40 in favour of the guys, but it depends on the person.


----------



## alicewater (Feb 25, 2009)

Personally I've done everything with a woman exept have sex with one. (but came damn close one time) All my relationships have been with men and I'm in a the most decent relationship I've ever had with a man right now. 

I also like watching both gay and lesbian porn, I'm I bi sex? (shrugs) Maybe, but over all I prefer men... with big dicks in there pants. ^_^


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 25, 2009)

Shouden said:


> Trust me, body, no guy, whether he is straight, bi or gay, understands women, nor can they relate to their point of view.



Tell that to my boyfriend then; he must have missed the memo.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2009)

alicewater said:


> ... with big dicks in there pants. ^_^


Not this again D:


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 25, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Not this again D:



Again? Hm, around here its more like "still." Heh.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 25, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> Tell that to my boyfriend then; he must have missed the memo.



Perhaps there's hope out there for sensitive and emotional guys like myself then perhaps?


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 25, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Perhaps there's hope out there for sensitive and emotional guys like myself then perhaps?



I would certainly hope so; I've met a couple of honest-to-goodness sensitive and thoughtful guys. These days being that way is a taboo though; you have to be a MANLY MAN to be accepted. 

Don't change though, the world needs more of you guys.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 25, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> I would certainly hope so; I've met a couple of honest-to-goodness sensitive and thoughtful guys. These days being that way is a taboo though; you have to be a MANLY MAN to be accepted.
> 
> Don't change though, the world needs more of you guys.



I shall keep this in mind.  If it's one thing I have difficulty with, it's changing who I am...much to the shagrin of those around me.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> Again? Hm, around here its more like "still." Heh.


I honestly don't get it..but then again I guess it's just a personal preference. I find it gross. >.>


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 25, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I honestly don't get it..but then again I guess it's just a personal preference. I find it gross. >.>



I don't really get it either, but I'm just a prude in public to begin with.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 25, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> I would certainly hope so; I've met a couple of honest-to-goodness sensitive and thoughtful guys. These days being that way is a taboo though; you have to be a MANLY MAN to be accepted.
> 
> Don't change though, the world needs more of you guys.





Yeah, I used to be a sensitive guy, but the other day one of my friends said I was "cheeky" whatever the hell that means.

But, all in all, I try to treat women with respect, and try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## alicewater (Feb 25, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I honestly don't get it..but then again I guess it's just a personal preference. I find it gross. >.>


 

Too bad you didn't read my intire post, or you might have gotten that, that last little part was both a joke and a statment to my prefrence.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2009)

I did read your whole post. I guess I just didn't catch the joke :V


----------



## amorexx (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a very even attraction to both sexes [I'm female]
I could be with a woman, just as easily as I could a man.
And as for my partner knowing, yes my boyfriend knows I'm bisexual and yes he loves it and enjoys it oh so much XD
Sometimes I'm a little too open with it in public. Flirting with women is a bad habit LOL


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 25, 2009)

Been leaning a lot more towards men as of late. :|  Couldn't really say why.  Maybe I was just a transitional bisexual.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 25, 2009)

Same.

Definitely.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 25, 2009)

I would like to change my answer, I prefer Nylak.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 25, 2009)

Pff, I don't count, everyone prefers me.  :]

...Lawl.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 25, 2009)

this is true, everyone does prefer Nylak...or Nargle


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 25, 2009)

Shouden said:


> this is true, everyone does prefer Nylak...or Nargle



don't make me choose between my two loves


----------



## Aurali (Feb 25, 2009)

Shouden said:


> this is true, everyone does prefer Nylak...or Nargle


And I turn people around!

YAY ME!



MelaCeroses said:


> Perhaps there's hope out there for sensitive and emotional guys like myself then perhaps?



This.. if the funniest shit ever.. Her Boyfriend is Rilvor XD


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 25, 2009)

Women mainly ... but if i cant find someone i like ... and i have a backup on the male bench ... go figure


and to think, a few years ago, i wouldnt of said that


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 25, 2009)

I suppose I lean more to guys.  I definitely have a preference to male Furry art as opposed to female Furry art.


----------



## Midi Bear (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, I'm actually polysexual (wiki pansexual, then poly if you don't understand) with a slight asexual twist (in that I couldn't really care less whether I had sex or not, but it's not something I refuse to do), but for the sake of a contribution I'll say I'm bi. Polysexual is pseudobi anyway.

I tend to lean towards the same sex, though I haven't had sex with a girl yet. They're a little more emotional with sex, so it's harder to get in bed with a girl to find out.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 25, 2009)

Eli said:


> MelaCeroses said:
> 
> 
> > I shall keep this in mind. If it's one thing I have difficulty with, it's changing who I am...much to the shagrin of those around me.
> ...



Might I ask exactly how this is funny?  I'm sorry for being out of the loop in this one.


----------



## mikou_the_panda (Feb 25, 2009)

as for me, i'm an aromantic asexual. i'm not turned on by either gender. i'm repulsed by sex.


----------



## Midi Bear (Feb 25, 2009)

mikou_the_panda said:


> as for me, i'm an aromantic asexual. i'm not turned on by either gender. i'm repulsed by sex.


Isn't that just asexual then?


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 25, 2009)

Midi Bear said:


> mikou_the_panda said:
> 
> 
> > as for me, i'm an aromantic asexual. i'm not turned on by either gender. i'm repulsed by sex.
> ...



I'm not sure.  If that is asexual, lack of sexual drive, then what is it termed when one prefers sexual situations without a partner, by themselves?

I'm pretty sure there's a term for that as well.


----------



## mikou_the_panda (Feb 25, 2009)

it's that i'm the one who doesn't like sexual activity of any kind. i tried going out with girls and that didn't work out. i tried guys and that didn't work out. so there you have it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 25, 2009)

Shouden said:


> this is true, everyone does prefer Nylak...or Nargle



Nope.    I have my preference.  And it's neither of those two.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 25, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> I'm not sure.  If that is asexual, lack of sexual drive, then what is it termed when one prefers sexual situations without a partner, by themselves?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's a term for that as well.



Chronic masturbation?

EDIT: Fuck.  Double post.  :/


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 25, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Chronic masturbation?



Clearly a well-defined medical and psychological term...

Unisexual?


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 25, 2009)

Same sex for me now, though in younger years it was opposite.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 25, 2009)

Midi Bear said:


> Well, I'm actually polysexual (wiki pansexual, then poly if you don't understand)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polysexual  Interesting. 

At last I've found a definition of a state of mind that I've always considered to be (if you'll forgive the wordplay....)  "_try-_sexual."  A condition my mate has accused me of many times over the years.

Lazarus Long will forever remain one of my role models.


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 25, 2009)

I like guys, and to a lesser extent, girls.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 25, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Nope.    I have my preference.  And it's neither of those two.



I wish more people were like that.. SHENZI'S MINE!!



MelaCeroses said:


> Might I ask exactly how this is funny?  I'm sorry for being out of the loop in this one.



You are too new to understand hun..


----------



## melleh (Feb 25, 2009)

Same sex for sure.


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 25, 2009)

Eli said:


> This.. if the funniest shit ever.. Her Boyfriend is Rilvor XD



So?


----------



## Nylak (Feb 25, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> So?


 Around here Rilvor is usually seen as excessively *in*sensitive.

The irony.  It is funny.  I believe that was the joke.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm sure he's capable of being sweet.

Just like antifreeze. :V


----------



## Shouden (Feb 25, 2009)

lol


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2009)

Rilvor prides himself on being mercilessly sarcastic, critical, bitter and caustic.

"Rilvor" and "nice" simply do not belong in the same sentence.  Or the same paragraph, for that matter.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Feb 25, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Around here Rilvor is usually seen as excessively *in*sensitive.
> 
> The irony.  It is funny.  I believe that was the joke.


And you people wonder why.

But I won't get into it with this, I promised I wouldn't.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 25, 2009)

i dont care they could male or female but it is the person that they are that i like. Sex is something i dont care about that much.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 25, 2009)

same sex for me


----------



## Lukar (Feb 25, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm sure he's capable of being sweet.
> 
> Just like antifreeze. :V



Exactly. 

EDIT: Ah... I take that back.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 25, 2009)

I like anthro males more than anthro females.  In real life, I could really go either way at any time.  Sometimes both at once.


----------



## Hydramon (Feb 25, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polysexual Interesting.


 Damn, here I was thinking it was having sex with parrots. <_< Fucking furries...

Anyways, I shouldn't even be posting here, as I'm gay, not bi. I have two bisexual friends though (One I only just found out about). They're both girls, and I think they both like both genders evenly. I may be wrong though


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 25, 2009)

Hydramon said:


> Damn, here I was thinking it was having sex with parrots. <_< Fucking furries...
> 
> Anyways, I shouldn't even be posting here, as I'm gay, not bi. I have two bisexual friends though (One I only just found out about). They're both girls, and I think they both like both genders evenly. I may be wrong though



BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRDS~

It's better than having sex with bread :V


----------



## alicewater (Feb 25, 2009)

Too be honest almost all of my bi-sex friends prefer the opposite sex. 
Hell the same even go's for my younger sister. First she was straight, then gay, back to straight, back to gay. Long story short; now she is straight white trash living with her straight white trash boyfriend.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 25, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> Been leaning a lot more towards men as of late. :|  Couldn't really say why.  Maybe I was just a transitional bisexual.



Haha...
WHY DOES EVERY BI GUY I KNOW GO GAY!!!!!  D8

You, EasÃ³g, my friend from high school...! D=

Also, I'd like for anyone to guess what I picked! ^^;


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 25, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Haha...
> WHY DOES EVERY BI GUY I KNOW GO GAY!!!!!  D8





Dyluck said:


> transitional bisexual.



derp

Also, you are a faggot.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 25, 2009)

This is cool! it's like this thread has turned into a little get together place for all the bi's and gays in the forum!

I probably should have mentioned this before, but, I'm straight. This was simply a straight guy being curious. This is also good research for writing stories.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 25, 2009)

Shouden said:


> This is cool! it's like this thread has turned into a little get together place for all the bi's and gays in the forum!
> 
> I probably should have mentioned this before, but, I'm straight. This was simply a straight guy being curious. This is also good research for writing stories.



don't worry.. they'll get you.. no one has survived yet.


----------



## WesternDragon (Feb 25, 2009)

Question, if you are with someone and committed.. like you don't have plans to be with anyone else...  are you still considered bi?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 25, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> derp
> 
> Also, you are a faggot.



Haha! I'm very convincing, aren't I? 
How do you think I've managed get some of my grades up?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 25, 2009)

WesternDragon said:


> Question, if you are with someone and committed.. like you don't have plans to be with anyone else...  are you still considered bi?



do you still like the other sex?


----------



## Nargle (Feb 25, 2009)

WesternDragon said:


> Question, if you are with someone and committed.. like you don't have plans to be with anyone else...  are you still considered bi?



Yes, because you'd still be sexually attracted to both, regardless of marital status, and you'd still have the potential to want to date both if something were to happen to your current partner.

I still think girls are hot even though I have a super srs long-term boyfriend, and if something unfortunate were to happen to him (After, you know, I got finished drowning in depression and crying my guts out) I'd still be capable of dating a girl.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 25, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> You, EasÃ³g, my friend from high school...! D=


Side note, I don't know if I was ever actually bisexual. I just can not see myself with a woman now.

Not like it really matters anyway. =/


----------



## cutterfl (Feb 25, 2009)

Shouden said:


> This is cool! it's like this thread has turned into a little get together place for all the bi's and gays in the forum!
> 
> I probably should have mentioned this before, but, I'm straight. This was simply a straight guy being curious. This is also good research for writing stories.


 

How many times have I heard that before, im just curious hehehe


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2009)

Shouden said:


> This is cool! it's like this thread has turned into a little get together place for all the bi's and gays in the forum!
> 
> I probably should have mentioned this before, but, I'm straight. This was simply a straight guy being curious. This is also good research for writing stories.



YOU SICK FREAK

Also, better be some good stories, to make this whole three-ring circus of faggotry you started a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## cutterfl (Feb 25, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Haha...
> WHY DOES EVERY BI GUY I KNOW GO GAY!!!!! D8
> 
> You, EasÃ³g, my friend from high school...! D=
> ...


 
well if your in hi school, a lot of gay guys call themselves bi when younger as its somehow more acceptable in their minds


----------



## WesternDragon (Feb 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I still think girls are hot even though I have a super srs long-term boyfriend, and if something unfortunate were to happen to him (After, you know, I got finished drowning in depression and crying my guts out) I'd still be capable of dating a girl.




hahaha...disturbingly funny, this last paragraph!! haha.. I like the drowning in depression and then dating a girl part!.... I think it's the way it's worded... 

But! I totally get where you are coming from!! Thank you for your insight! (hugs)


----------



## Shouden (Feb 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Yes, because you'd still be sexually attracted to both, regardless of marital status, and you'd still have the potential to want to date both if something were to happen to your current partner.
> 
> I still think girls are hot even though I have a super srs long-term boyfriend, and if something unfortunate were to happen to him (After, you know, I got finished drowning in depression and crying my guts out) I'd still be capable of dating a girl.




Yes....I actually am writing a story with a bisexual character who was in was almost married when her fiance was killed. She wound up getting a very serious girlfriend after that.


----------



## ShadowCoon (Feb 26, 2009)

It's actually the opposite with me. Most of my bisexual friends, fur or otherwise, have tended to prefer the same sex. :3


----------



## Charkonian (Feb 26, 2009)

Eh, before I was leaning toward women.

Now, I can go either way with the same level of attraction. Doesn't really matter anymore. Both sexes have holes to plow. And they both have good and bad points. I couldn't really choose.

Answer: _No Preference_


----------



## Mr Fox (Feb 26, 2009)

I like both, it's all good.


----------



## OmegaDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

Physical attraction-wise I have no preference... Though females tend to have more alluring personalities to me I'll admit. =B


----------



## WesternDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

HEY CHARKONIAN!! (WAVES HAPPILY) OVER HERE!! HI HI HI! 


lol...


----------



## Get-dancing (Feb 26, 2009)

In the last two years alone then there's no way I could count the number of girls on both hands who I've fancied in my school. As for boys then I had one, three years ago, and I pretty much hate him now.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 26, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> In the last two years alone then there's no way I could count the number of girls on both hands who I've fancied in my school. As for boys then I had one, three years ago, and I pretty much hate him now.



Oh my god Get-dancing had a crush on a boy this is news indeed.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 26, 2009)

Sexually it really depends on the person and my mood. Personality wise, I prefer guys.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 26, 2009)

depends...but i'd go with a guy mostly...


----------



## KiloCharlie (Feb 26, 2009)

i usually prefer opposite sex because i was raised straight... if i was raised gay i would prefer guys... i think...


----------



## Phoenix6780 (Feb 26, 2009)

Male = win, no exception.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> i usually prefer opposite sex because i was raised straight... if i was raised gay i would prefer guys... i think...



that is not how sexuality works sir


----------



## Shouden (Feb 26, 2009)

that's right, sexuality really isn't learned. A lot of people you think were "raised gay" have actually suffered a large amount of trauma at the hands of the opposite sex, or a lot of love from the same sex. sexual orientations are generally more guided.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

Shouden said:


> that's right, sexuality really isn't learned. A lot of people you think were "raised gay" have actually suffered a large amount of trauma at the hands of the opposite sex, or a lot of love from the same sex. sexual orientations are generally more guided.



That isn't really how it works either.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe not with all gays and lesbians, but that's been my experience with the homosexuals I know.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

Shouden said:


> Maybe not with all gays and lesbians, but that's been my experience with the homosexuals I know.



You must not know very many, then.

It can sometimes work that way for women, though.  Their sexuality tends to have a greater amount of plasticity than men's does.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

It was pretty much a constant with me. Even when I was 9 I called girls "cute" when here that's reserved for the opposite gender.

Needless to say that was suppressed for several years.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 26, 2009)

okay, I'm not going to get into an argument about this, because it's a stupid argument that will end with a lot of pissed off people. Try not to offend anyone, Dyluck, please.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

Shouden, just so you know, sexuality is not "guided" either. It's just how you are, as irreversible as your eye color. 

Although not as set in stone. Sexuality is somewhat fluid. What you find sexy can change over time. But that's also something that can't be helped.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

Shouden said:


> okay, I'm not going to get into an argument about this, because it's a stupid argument that will end with a lot of pissed off people. Try not to offend anyone, Dyluck, please.



I'm not trying to offend anyone, I'm just presenting some facts.

I took some courses in college.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Its pretty much something that depends for me. But right now it seems more of guys that girls.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm finding it interesting that the results of the pole so far show that even bisexuals have a preference one way or another. I mean, a small portion of them have none, but most of them seem to be guys, which some how makes a lot of sense. Anyways, very interesting results so far.


----------



## Toon Daily Lateshow (Feb 26, 2009)

This is what I prefer. :3


----------



## cutterfl (Feb 26, 2009)

Eli said:


> I still blame jailbait conditions for the amount of bis in the fandom.


 
  what do u mean jailbait conditions?


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 26, 2009)

Toon Daily Lateshow said:


> This is what I prefer. :3



The photocopier?

You sly dog!


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 26, 2009)

I prefer same sex for a relationship but I'm split 50/50 for sex, leaning towards same sex for oral for some reason, though.

I just find females (and no offense to any, simply because this is going by a few poor examples in the past) less loving, less snuggly, less sexually active, more bitchy, more annoying over long periods of time, and more demanding. Most that I've dated have little to no interesting personality after the first few months of getting to know them.

I'm sure there's exceptions, on both male and female sides, I've just yet to meet one that I was interested in/was interested in me/straight or bi.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> leaning towards same sex for oral for some reason, though.



Men have bigger mouths and know what feels good on a penis. 8)


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I just find females (and no offense to any, simply because this is going by a few poor examples in the past) more bitchy, more annoying over long periods of time, and more demanding. Most that I've dated have little to no interesting personality after the first few months of getting to know them.


Agreed.

I have no idea why I like them more because I'd rather have casual sex with a guy.


----------



## WesternDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

"Men have bigger mouths and know what feels good on a penis"


hahahaha... funny


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 26, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> Men have bigger mouths and know what feels good on a penis. 8)



Well honestly I don't enjoy taking oral from most people at all (very few, actually just one person, have actually gave me intense pleasure from oral alone); I meant giving. It's easier to pleasure a girl, but a male (the ones I date) are cleaner; it's hard to keep that area that clean on a female, it's not their fault.



Shenzi said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have no idea why I like them more because I'd rather have casual sex with a guy.



With casual sex I'd toss a coin between a female and male, with relationships (going by the ones I've had) I've had to say just male.

Honestly, casual sex with a female can usually be more enjoying than a male.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well honestly I don't enjoy taking oral from most people at all (very few, actually just one person, have actually gave me intense pleasure from oral alone); I meant giving. It's easier to pleasure a girl, but a male (the ones I date) are cleaner; it's hard to keep that area that clean on a female, it's not their fault.



Oh.



. . .




Maybe you're just a cock-loving-queer, then.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 26, 2009)

I think Dyluck has an opinion on just about everything in this thread. And sounds like the cock-loving-queer. Not that being gay is a bad thing, I honestly have no issue with that. But, when you're start to comment on EVERYTHING the way Dyluck has, it can get old.


----------



## Phoenix6780 (Feb 26, 2009)

I just go with the flooooooooooow.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

Shouden said:


> I think Dyluck has an opinion on just about everything



Yep.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 26, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> Yep.


HEY DYLUCK WHAT DO YOU THINK OF MY NEW CURTAINS?


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

Easog said:


> HEY DYLUCK WHAT DO YOU THINK OF MY NEW CURTAINS?



You really should have gone with the navy blue instead of the cerulean.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 26, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> You really should have gone with the navy blue instead of the cerulean.


That's what I thought at first, but I think the cerulean matches the bedsheets better :V.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

Easog said:


> That's what I thought at first, but I think the cerulean matches the bedsheets better :V.



Your bedsheets are ugly, too.  Why would you decorate a bedroom with warm colours?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 26, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> Your bedsheets are ugly, too.  Why would you decorate a bedroom with warm colours?


I'm a terrible excuse for a gay guy. D:


----------



## WesternDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

I messed this one up


"
Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *Shouden* 

 
_I think Dyluck has an opinion on just about everything_

Yep."




really? How's my hair?


oh,.... wait....


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 26, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> Your bedsheets are ugly, too.  Why would you decorate a bedroom with warm colours?



To feel warm, of course. ^^

On a side note, what are you talking about?



Easog said:


> I'm a terrible excuse for a gay guy. D:



I can give you a few tips. =O


----------



## WesternDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

haha this thread iz awesome


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *NewfDraggie*
> 
> 
> _I just find females (and no offense to any, simply because this is going by a few poor examples in the past) more bitchy, more annoying over long periods of time, and more demanding. Most that I've dated have little to no interesting personality after the first few months of getting to know them._





Shenzi said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have no idea why I like them more because I'd rather have casual sex with a guy.



I also agree.  It's why I prefer to have guy friends.  They're less complicated *nod*.  I did find one girl who was pretty cool though...too bad she was already engaged to a guy *L*.  

Guess I'm just stuck then.


----------



## Kittiara (Feb 27, 2009)

Bisexual, no real preference.  Currently have a steady relationship with my boyfriend, but it's rare I'm attracted to a male as more than a friend.  Same for females, really.  I'm tough to impress, I suppose.

My boy is simply amazing. :>


----------



## eevachu (Feb 27, 2009)

I like both the peen and in-between, but I find I have a preference for the ladies, honestly.  I personally think the female figure is positively gorgeous, plus, I doubt many men have had a sudden desire to maul some faces and then go for cake within 10 seconds.


----------



## Yggd (Feb 27, 2009)

I have no preference as far as I know. Perhaps at a subconscious level, I do lean more towards a certain gender, but from what I gather, both are equally attractive and I don't believe I'm thinking about either one more than the other.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 27, 2009)

eevachu said:


> cake



cake o.o;


----------



## southtownjr (Feb 27, 2009)

I personally like girls for relationships/sex. But I like guys (kinda feminine) for sex. Just as long as I'm receiving, I don't know why, I just like being on bottom on my stomach.

BTW Cake.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2009)

Caaaakkkeeee


----------



## southtownjr (Feb 27, 2009)

Cake donut holes! X3


----------



## WesternDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

Cake???? WHERE???


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2009)

The cake's a lie.

As usual.  :/


----------



## WesternDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

(sighs) too bad,  but noted that cake makes many furries go off topic.. LOL....


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2009)

Tycho said:


> The cake's a lie.
> 
> As usual.  :/


The band exists.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought "cake" referred to something else


----------



## southtownjr (Feb 27, 2009)

THE CAKE IS A LIE!!!

P.S. The aperture science weighted companion cube will never threaten to stab you, or speak.


----------



## Charkonian (Feb 27, 2009)

In all honesty...

... guys are more resilient. Can handle rough stuff a bit more than a chick can -- at least, most of the time. For that reason alone, I may have a slightly stronger disposition to the male gender, but it's so minuscule, it might as well not even be mentioned.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 27, 2009)

WOO! 100 votes.....interesting results so far. This has been a really educational pole and discussion.


----------

